# Chantecaille Discussion



## peanut (Nov 11, 2013)

We've had some Chantecaille threads for specific collections, but not a general Chantecaille thread, so I thought I'd start one.

  I came across some pics of the spring 2014 palette -- Save the Bees -- which is out in January I believe and thought it was so cute. There will also be two new lip chics in  Primrose and Wild Rose and a Brilliant Gloss in Pretty. Here's the link:

  http://www.getthegloss.com/news/chantecaille-launches-spring-2014-save-the-bees-collection

  I like this better than the Horses palette. What do you all think?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think it's so adorable! I read that the pale gold shade is supposed to be a highlighter. Do you know if that's true?


----------



## peanut (Nov 11, 2013)

I hadn't heard this, but a highlighter would be fantastic!! I just love Chantecaille spring collections! I can't wait to see what color the lip chics are.


----------



## LdMD (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi @peanut, thanks for the info!

The "Save The Bees Palette" looks gorgeous! I think those palettes are not so different from each other, though, still beautiful! The only product from Chantecaille that I own is their "Rose Petals (Les Petales de Rose) Illuminating Face Powder". It's an AMAZING product! I love it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      I bought it when I saw Christine's review: http://www.temptalia.com/chantecail...luminating-face-powder-review-photos-swatches. Do you know/have it? I DO recommend it!


----------



## LdMD (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## peanut (Nov 12, 2013)

LdMD said:


> Hi @peanut, thanks for the info!
> 
> The "Save The Bees Palette" looks gorgeous! I think those palettes are not so different from each other, though, still beautiful! The only product from Chantecaille that I own is their "Rose Petals (Les Petales de Rose) Illuminating Face Powder". It's an AMAZING product! I love it!!!
> 
> ...


I do have this one, but I had never read Temptalia's review. An A+??? I like it even better now! lol! Looks gorgeous on her. So natural, so pretty! As I recall, it was Winthrop who convinced me to buy it, so thank you Winthrop!!

  LdMD, do you think you'll try some other Chantecaille products?


----------



## LdMD (Nov 12, 2013)

LdMD said:


> Hi @peanut, thanks for the info!
> 
> The "Save The Bees Palette" looks gorgeous! I think those palettes are not so different from each other, though, still beautiful! The only product from Chantecaille that I own is their "Rose Petals (Les Petales de Rose) Illuminating Face Powder". It's an AMAZING product! I love it!!!
> 
> ...


LOL! Kinda hard to resist after reading this review, with THAT grade, and seeing those pictures (I couldn't!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). She really looks gorgeous! I second @Winthrop44 advice! o/     We don't have Chantecaille in Brazil! My brother-in-law's cousin, who lives in NY, brought the "Rose Petals" for me, when he came to Brazil. I don't see bloggers raving about the brand very often, so I don't feel impelled to buy anything. Do you recommend something in particular?


----------



## katred (Nov 13, 2013)

LdMD said:


> Hi @peanut, thanks for the info!
> 
> The "Save The Bees Palette" looks gorgeous! I think those palettes are not so different from each other, though, still beautiful! The only product from Chantecaille that I own is their "Rose Petals (Les Petales de Rose) Illuminating Face Powder". It's an AMAZING product! I love it!!!
> 
> ...


I so want that highlighter! I actually just ordered a couple of Chantecaille products, including their Hydra Chic in Persimmon from the Fall collection. I was thinking of getting the Wild Horses palette as well, but now I think I might wait for the bees... I've never bought one of their wildlife palettes, although I love the idea behind them and I'm so happy to see a company that dedicated to getting the word out about these causes. (Ultimately, I think that the publicity that they bring to the issues is worth even more than the donations they make.)

  for those of you who live outside the US, www.beautyhabit.com ships worldwide. They don't carry the full range of products, but they get all the seasonal collections.


----------



## peanut (Nov 13, 2013)

katred said:


> I so want that highlighter! I actually just ordered a couple of Chantecaille products, including their Hydra Chic in Persimmon from the Fall collection. I was thinking of getting the Wild Horses palette as well, but now I think I might wait for the bees... I've never bought one of their wildlife palettes, although I love the idea behind them and I'm so happy to see a company that dedicated to getting the word out about these causes. (Ultimately, I think that the publicity that they bring to the issues is worth even more than the donations they make.)
> 
> for those of you who live outside the US, www.beautyhabit.com ships worldwide. They don't carry the full range of products, but they get all the seasonal collections.


  I too love the idea behind the wildlife palettes. Some work better for me than others, but they're all so darn beautiful! This Bees palette is especially cute.

  I'm hoping Chantecaille has a Friends and Family event soon. It was in December last year I believe. While the Bees palette probably won't be out, there are a few staples I'd love to pick up...and some other stuff I just want. lol!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, thank you for introducing me to this line! The bee palette looks fabulous. I actually saw the wild horse palette at a Marshalls, so am kind of kicking myself for not buying it. Will take a peek at their other makeup so I will know what I am looking at next time.


----------



## LdMD (Nov 16, 2013)

katred said:


> I so want that highlighter! I actually just ordered a couple of Chantecaille products, including their Hydra Chic in Persimmon from the Fall collection. I was thinking of getting the Wild Horses palette as well, but now I think I might wait for the bees... I've never bought one of their wildlife palettes, although I love the idea behind them and I'm so happy to see a company that dedicated to getting the word out about these causes. (Ultimately, I think that the publicity that they bring to the issues is worth even more than the donations they make.)
> 
> for those of you who live outside the US, www.beautyhabit.com ships worldwide. They don't carry the full range of products, but they get all the seasonal collections.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your recommendations @peanut!!! I took a look at those products you've mentioned and they all seem pretty good, specially the foundation! It appealed me the most as it seems to work best for oily skin (my case). What's your skin type? The serum looks amazing too! I'm very curious about its benefits, but into my dermatologist's regime right now, so it'll be on hold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        I totally agree with you @katred! It's really comforting to see brands like Chantecaille spreading the word about good causes, and so we can contribute too! I consider "The Wild Horses Palette" the most beautiful! I love horses!!! Maybe I'll buy it someday! Thank you A LOT for the site, I didn't know it, and they ship to Brazil! YAY!!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       Did you buy the "Rose Petals"? DO IT!!! LOL!


----------



## peanut (Nov 16, 2013)

LdMD said:


> Thank you for your recommendations @peanut!!! I took a look at those products you've mentioned and they all seem pretty good, specially the foundation! It appealed me the most as it seems to work best for oily skin (my case). What's your skin type? The serum looks amazing too! I'm very curious about its benefits, but into my dermatologist's regime right now, so it'll be on hold.


  You're so welcome!! I have normal skin in summer but it's slightly dry in winter. I've always loved Chantecaille foundations. I just ordered Just Skin, a tinted moisturizer with SPF, because Chantecaille came out with a new color -- Vanilla -- that I think will match me. I wear Vanilla in Future Skin so I have my fingers crossed.

  How is your dermatologist's regime working? I love the whole idea of having a skincare regime but somehow still haven't managed to put one together! The only product I've stuck with after all these years is Vital Essence. I do like Chantecaille's Rice and Geranamium Foaming Cleanser, but it's so expensive.

  Has anyone tried other Chantecaille skincare products? What do you think of them?


----------



## LdMD (Nov 23, 2013)

LdMD said:


> Thank you for your recommendations @peanut!!! I took a look at those products you've mentioned and they all seem pretty good, specially the foundation! It appealed me the most as it seems to work best for oily skin (my case). What's your skin type? The serum looks amazing too! I'm very curious about its benefits, but into my dermatologist's regime right now, so it'll be on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where I live we don't experience much the change of seasons. Most of the time the weather is hot and humid, unfortunately.      If Chantecaille isn't like MAC about their color range, you'll be fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started treating acne recently, last month actually, so I'll have to wait to see the results. Those treatments take longer to show the benefits, and the beginning is no good. My skin started to flake, which is horrible to put makeup over, and I'm redder than usual. Patient has to be my friend! I think is better to see a dermatologist, so you don't spend money, time and energy on products that are not specific for what your skin needs, and sometimes you don't need expensive products at all. Chantecaille provides samples? You could ask for some!


----------



## peanut (Dec 2, 2013)

PSA: Chantecaille's Cyber Monday event is 30% off all products with code CYBER30FORYOU.


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 8, 2013)

These things are gorgeous but the price hurts.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 9, 2013)

The e/s palettes are so beautiful. I don't know if I'd want to mess them up. I loved the Sea Turtle one a couple of years ago.  Kate, I almost bought that highlighter also. I resisted because I have several.  The two Chanel ones I have and use quite often an yet still look barely used.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are stunning. I especially like the top two.


----------



## jazz253 (Jan 13, 2014)

I like Wild Horses better. Too much gold for me this time.


----------



## Living Doll (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm really tempted by their Save The Bees palette. Love the cause and the cute little honey bee print but I don't know if I can justify a splurge like that, especially right in the middle of my low-buy.


----------



## peanut (Jan 21, 2014)

Save the Bees is up on the Chante site. I placed my order last night. Got the palette, the warmer lip chic, and the lip gloss. The gray eyeliner isn't posted yet. I hope the palette is wearable and pretty (crossing fingers).  I'm unable to resist those palettes even though I don't always wear them as much as I think I will.


----------



## User38 (Jan 21, 2014)

they are gorgeous.. enjoy peanut!


----------



## jazz253 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, I was wrong. The Bees only had a gold overlay. It was really pretty on. I may have to buy this after all. I now have a huge crush on Chantecaille.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 1, 2014)

The spring lip chics and gloss are all gorgeous! I posted pics of the LCs in a MAC thread but here they are:


----------



## katred (Feb 1, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> The spring lip chics and gloss are all gorgeous! I posted pics of the LCs in a MAC thread but here they are:


  Oh wow. I love both of them!!


----------



## User38 (Feb 1, 2014)

the colours are beautiful.. I just have to re-ap every two hours with this product so I gave up


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh that's too bad. For this type of moisturizing product they last well on me (longer than the MAC Huggables) and fade to a nice stain.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 2, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> Oh that's too bad. For this type of moisturizing product they last well on me (longer than the MAC Huggables) and fade to a nice stain.


  They last longer than the Huggables on me too & leave behind more color


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

oh dear... I think I eat lipsticks like a cement machine eats concrete.  It is for this reason I only got two huggables.. and they look lovely and last an hour before re-app. lol.


----------



## katred (Feb 7, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> They last longer than the Huggables on me too & leave behind more color


  Funny, I get pretty good wear out of my Lip Chic (which is sheer to begin with, but sets to a nice stain) but I recently picked up one of the Hydra Chic full-coverage lipsticks (Aster, which is a pretty deep colour) and it fades really quickly either to nothing or to the ring of shame around the outside of my lips. Feels wonderful for the hour that it lasts, but for the price...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep, I don't think there are many fans of the Hydra Chics.


----------



## User38 (Feb 7, 2014)

oh I hear that song playing again.. time to reapply my lippie


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (May 18, 2014)

I'm on Nordies & I see they have a new highlighter liquid Lumiere,any thoughts,  reviews on this highlighter.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2014)

http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/review-swatches-chantecaille-rose-petals-highlighter-powder/   This is unusual. Supporting a cause.  http://www.deareux.com/2013/12/review-chantecaille-white-tiger-poudre.html?m=1


----------



## boschicka (Nov 17, 2014)

Is the Les Pétales de Rose Highlighting Powder too light or chalky for WOC?


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 7, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Is the Les Pétales de Rose Highlighting Powder too light or chalky for WOC?


Too chalky. I tried it in-store and not impressed but it looked beautiful on my super fair skinned girlfriend.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 7, 2014)

Speaking of Chantecaille I just ordered my first product. One of the eyeshadow duos.


----------



## katred (Dec 7, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Speaking of Chantecaille I just ordered my first product. One of the eyeshadow duos.


  I'm looking forward to your thoughts on this. There are very few reviews of Chantecaille products, especially newer ones.


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh, NO! I should not have opened this thread. I have never heard of this brand before. Those products look BEAUTIFUL! My wallet is running away but I think I need something now.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 8, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh, NO! I should not have opened this thread. I have never heard of this brand before. Those products look BEAUTIFUL! My wallet is running away but I think I need something now. :haha:


The eyeshadows are awesome.I never have to use a primer with them.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 9, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Speaking of Chantecaille I just ordered my first product. One of the eyeshadow duos.


Could you do swatches when you get it?  Would love to see some pics!


----------



## jazz253 (Dec 9, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Speaking of Chantecaille I just ordered my first product. One of the eyeshadow duos.


  Which one did you order? I am a HUGE fan of Chantecaille!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 10, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm looking forward to your thoughts on this. There are very few reviews of Chantecaille products, especially newer ones.





boschicka said:


> Could you do swatches when you get it?  Would love to see some pics!





jazz253 said:


> Which one did you order? I am a HUGE fan of Chantecaille!


  It hasn't come in yet but I will report back when it does. I got the warmer one. I think it is called Grand Canal.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 27, 2014)

Just a quick report.  I wore the Grand Canal duo earlier this week.  Well really I just wore the green shade.  It was really pretty.  I need to play with it to see how I can work in the other color.  I will say as I was applying it I couldn't help but think it would go well with the greenish Mac fluidline pencil I never got around to picking up so I will get that one very soon and see how it works with this shade.  I do think the pans are quite large.  I guess that is good since it is so pricey.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 29, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Just a quick report.  I wore the Grand Canal duo earlier this week.  Well really I just wore the green shade.  It was really pretty.  I need to play with it to see how I can work in the other color.  I will say as I was applying it I couldn't help but think it would go well with the greenish Mac fluidline pencil I never got around to picking up so I will get that one very soon and see how it works with this shade.  I do think the pans are quite large.  I guess that is good since it is so pricey.


Yay!! Glad its working out for you. I love this line and its so sad it doesn't get a lot of love like some of the other high-end brands.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow http://instagram.com/p/weRc-_wv3d/


----------



## smallestkitten (Jan 4, 2015)

Chantecaille blushes are so, so lovely - some of my faves along with Hourglass and Tarte. Definitely deserving of more love than it gets!


----------



## smallestkitten (Jan 4, 2015)

And their Water Flower Fluid is one of the best moisturizers I've ever tried! They excel at so many things :')


----------



## boschicka (Aug 13, 2015)

I purchased the new Le Chrome Luxe Eye Duo in Monte Carlo.  I swatched it dry and was unimpressed.  The swatch looks nice on the finger but doesn't transfer to my arm for the swatch.  I tried it over primer dry and was unimpressed.  Then I tried to wet a brush and swatch it that way and STILL was disappointed.  Finally I used the silly sponge-tip applicators that came with the product and it was beautiful with no primer on my arm.  I'll have to test it on the eye tomorrow.
  Does anyone else own any of the Eye Duos?  Wondering if they are all similar in performance?


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Wow http://instagram.com/p/weRc-_wv3d/


   So pretty. I love their eyeshadows.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 14, 2015)

shadowaddict said:


> So pretty. I love their eyeshadows.


   I've never tried them but I like the look of that duo


----------



## katred (Aug 15, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I purchased the new Le Chrome Luxe Eye Duo in Monte Carlo.  I swatched it dry and was unimpressed.  The swatch looks nice on the finger but doesn't transfer to my arm for the swatch.  I tried it over primer dry and was unimpressed.  Then I tried to wet a brush and swatch it that way and STILL was disappointed.  Finally I used the silly sponge-tip applicators that came with the product and it was beautiful with no primer on my arm.  I'll have to test it on the eye tomorrow. Does anyone else own any of the Eye Duos?  Wondering if they are all similar in performance?


  I've been wondering the same thing. I haven't tried these duos. Baked shadows are not usually too successful for me.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 16, 2015)

katred said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else own any of the Eye Duos?  Wondering if they are all similar in performance?
> ...


Same for me with baked shadows, although when I wet my brush they are usually better.  I was surprised when that didn't work this time.  The only thing that worked was the sponge applicator.  Still haven't tried them on the eyes.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2016)

Impatiently waiting for the Lion palette to not be a pre-order....


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 12, 2016)

Me too. I think it looks really pretty!


----------



## katred (Aug 12, 2016)

Temptalia has swatches of "Mermaid Shadows" in her swatch gallery. I'm not sure what those are, although I'm certain they're not the Lion palette.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2016)

katred said:


> Temptalia has swatches of "Mermaid Shadows" in her swatch gallery. I'm not sure what those are, although I'm certain they're not the Lion palette.



I believe those are the cream shadows that came out a little bit ago.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes, it's these:

Chantecaille Mermaid Eye Color


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 13, 2016)

Anyone have experience with the Mermaid Eye Colors? Do they feel similar to either GA ETK or Chanel IdOs?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 20, 2016)

They were not as springy as the Chanels and more metallic than I expected.

Here are some swatches of Lions:

Best Things in Beauty


----------



## boschicka (Sep 3, 2016)

Omg, the lion quad is sooooo beautiful, I don't want to mess up the overspray!!!  Uh-oh, I might need a backup for my makeup art collection.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 3, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Omg, the lion quad is sooooo beautiful, I don't want to mess up the overspray!!!  Uh-oh, I might need a backup for my makeup art collection.



your reaction is what I imagine mine would be if I bought it haha. It's such a gorgeous quad!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 3, 2016)

I agree, it is beautiful. I wore it yesterday and it was much nicer than I expected. I feel like I can do a lot of looks with this palette.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Omg, the lion quad is sooooo beautiful, I don't want to mess up the overspray!!!  Uh-oh, I might need a backup for my makeup art collection.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2017)

Matte eye shadows Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

Ooh, I love Bee


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ooh, I love Bee



Nice! I like Elephant


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Nice! I like Elephant



Yes, I do like Elephant too. I wish there was a Bunny lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I do like Elephant too. I wish there was a Bunny lol



Lol


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I do like Elephant too. I wish there was a Bunny lol



You'll need to find some endangered bunnies to get them to do anything bunny.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> You'll need to find some endangered bunnies to get them to do anything bunny.



Lol Maybe there's a rare hare


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> You'll need to find some endangered bunnies to get them to do anything bunny.



LOL Well, they're ALL endangered in our neighborhood  I saw one in the road this morning. Does that count


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol Maybe there's a rare hare


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> LOL Well, they're ALL endangered in our neighborhood  I saw one in the road this morning. Does that count



That's sad



elegant-one said:


>



There must be!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> That's sad
> 
> 
> 
> There must be!



I think (wish) there must be. It IS so sad. I can't even look. I'm such a huge bunny lover!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey, speaking of new eye shadows...RMS!!! Nordies just listed some new ones & they look very nice. I have some RMS products that I really like.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I think (wish) there must be. It IS so sad. I can't even look. I'm such a huge bunny lover!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> LOL Well, they're ALL endangered in our neighborhood  I saw one in the road this morning. Does that count




Awwww, that's terrible. We used to have quite a few on our property and I haven't seen them for a long time. I have seen owls and hawks though.   Maybe Chante does need to do a bunny palette.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Awwww, that's terrible. We used to have quite a few on our property and I haven't seen them for a long time. I have seen owls and hawks though.   Maybe Chante does need to do a bunny palette.



Yes they do! I just love those furry little guys. We have babies around all the time so I photograph them...awe! Bad owls & hawks. Can't they see how cute they are! 
I've loved bunnies ever since I was little & had a real one - Trixie...yep, after the cereal bunny


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

awickedshape said:


>


----------



## boschicka (Mar 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yes they do! I just love those furry little guys. We have babies around all the time so I photograph them...awe! Bad owls & hawks. Can't they see how cute they are!
> I've loved bunnies ever since I was little & had a real one - Trixie...yep, after the cereal bunny



Awe, cereal bunnies!  
My husband and I were in the city waiting for the above-ground train when a giant hawk swooped down to the sidewalk to catch a bunny hiding in the bushes.  It was shocking to see such a display in a rather urban landscape.  To this day, my husband makes fun of me b/c I got caught up in the terrifying moment and yelled for him to do something to save the bunny.  We were across the street....and you know, it was a hawk and a bunny, so heaven knows what I thought he could do.  Turns out the bunny didn't need our help.  He got away!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 22, 2017)

Late to the party on this one, but I recently purchased the Starfish shadow and it is GORGEOUS!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Late to the party on this one, but I recently purchased the Starfish shadow and it is GORGEOUS!



Let's see it! Lol


----------



## boschicka (Mar 23, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Let's see it! Lol



Ok, I'll try tonight. I take the worst photos!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Awe, cereal bunnies!
> My husband and I were in the city waiting for the above-ground train when a giant hawk swooped down to the sidewalk to catch a bunny hiding in the bushes.  It was shocking to see such a display in a rather urban landscape.  To this day, my husband makes fun of me b/c I got caught up in the terrifying moment and yelled for him to do something to save the bunny.  We were across the street....and you know, it was a hawk and a bunny, so heaven knows what I thought he could do.  Turns out the bunny didn't need our help.  He got away!



 Died laughing!!! Of course he should've done something LOLOL!!! I mean, he can out-run a hawk right!? Whew, I'm so happy that story ended well. I loved that cereal & Trix bunny & the prize inside, of course


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Ok, I'll try tonight. I take the worst photos!



Lol no pressure!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Late to the party on this one, but I recently purchased the Starfish shadow and it is GORGEOUS!



Having a hard time capturing its beauty. There's such a pretty rose tone to it.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Having a hard time capturing its beauty. There's such a pretty rose tone to it.
> View attachment 59322
> 
> View attachment 59323




OHMYGOODNESS that is super pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Having a hard time capturing its beauty. There's such a pretty rose tone to it.
> View attachment 59322
> 
> View attachment 59323



Oh, that's pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 7, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 7, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


>


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2017)

Does anyone use the Chantecaille liquid lumiere?


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 28, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Does anyone use the Chantecaille liquid lumiere?



I have in the past.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I have in the past.



Have you liked mixing it with moisturizer/foundation?


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 28, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Have you liked mixing it with moisturizer/foundation?


Yes I did! They're beautiful. I only didn't repurchase because I have too many other liquid luminizers.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Yes I did! They're *beautiful*. I only didn't repurchase because I have too many other liquid luminizers.



Ooh! Good to hear!
I'm debating between Brilliance, the Kevyn Aucoin liquid illuminator and Charlotte Tilbury's Wonderglow


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 28, 2017)

Ooooh I've never used CT, but I had a sample packet of the KA. I feel like you can't go wrong with Kevyn or Chantecaille (possibly Charlotte too but I can't speak for that haha).


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Ooooh I've never used CT, but I had a sample packet of the KA. I feel like you can't go wrong with Kevyn or Chantecaille (possibly Charlotte too but I can't speak for that haha).



It's a tough call
Hoping to find one with better ingredients


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Ooh! Good to hear!
> I'm debating between Brilliance, the Kevyn Aucoin liquid illuminator and Charlotte Tilbury's Wonderglow



Burberry makes one, too. Fresh Glow I think. And Armani has those different colored ones...


----------



## awickedshape (May 17, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Lip Sleeks?

Instagram


Poudre Lumiere 

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (May 17, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> Burberry makes one, too. Fresh Glow I think. And Armani has those different colored ones...



I ended up with the Aucoin!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 17, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Has anyone tried the Lip Sleeks?
> 
> Instagram
> 
> ...



I picked up the Poudre Lumiere. I have been buying way to much makeup lately lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I picked up the Poudre Lumiere. I have been buying way to much makeup lately lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 29, 2017)




----------



## boschicka (May 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 60265



Wow, the design on the shadows didn't translate well. Pretty colors though.


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 29, 2017)

Yes, I really like the colors too.


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 29, 2017)

I always forget to use my chantecaille palettes. I have to make more of an effort to use them.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 11, 2017)

Has anyone tried the new Lip Sleeks?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 15, 2017)

Just got the lip gloss in Fig. Very happy with the color!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 19, 2017)

Luminous Gloss in Fig


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 24, 2017)

Looks pretty. Very shiny!! How does it feel on the lips?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 24, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> Looks pretty. Very shiny!! How does it feel on the lips?



It's fairly thick and sticky.  I think it has to be though b/c it's so pigmented.  Otherwise it would bleed and go everywhere.  This way it stays put and lasts for quite some time.  I'm very happy with it.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2017)

?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 4, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> ?
> View attachment 61728



I fear this will sound too negative, but oh well, that's where I'm at right now.  This is beneath Chantecaille.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't know what I think about a it yet but didn't another company use this pattern of a holiday item not too long ago?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 4, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't know what I think about a it yet but didn't another company use this pattern of a holiday item not too long ago?


I think maybe Chanel did something similar to the upper design?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I fear this will sound too negative, but oh well, that's where I'm at right now.  This is beneath Chantecaille.




Had to put a "?" 'cause it was surprising 




Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't know what I think about a it yet but didn't another company use this pattern of a holiday item not too long ago?



Dior Splendor Holiday... 2016, I think?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 4, 2017)

Dior did a highlighter and e/s quints with the sequin pattern.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 4, 2017)

My thoughts exactly. I purchased both last Christmas and love them. In my humble opinion the Dior was far superior to what I am seeing here.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm not feelin' it.  It's like a mix of Dior Holiday 2016 gone wrong with an old Laura Mercier highlighter from like 2011 or so.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 5, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> I always forget to use my chantecaille palettes. I have to make more of an effort to use them.



I do too. I'm not sure why I never think to use them because I love them. I was trying to resist this one. I'm surprised I've held out this long because those are my kind of colors.

I love the blushes also. My favorite is the one with the little elephant imprinted on it. Sooo adorable.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 8, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I'm not feelin' it.  It's like a mix of Dior Holiday 2016 gone wrong with an old Laura Mercier highlighter from like 2011 or so.




Lol! This really made me laugh.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2017)

Les Pailettes is up for pre-order on NM


Eta  Instagram


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 27, 2017)

Got an email yesterday. 20% off site wide today. Cybermon20 is the code.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 29, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 30, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Instagram



Lions and elephants!! Those palettes usually have overspray, I would love to see swatches.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## boschicka (Dec 18, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 62694



Testify!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 18, 2017)

That could be quite beautiful! Funny comment below the photo lol


----------



## boschicka (Dec 18, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> That could be quite beautiful! Funny comment below the photo lol



I prefer my wolves to look me in the eye. No profile for me!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 18, 2018)

The anniversary palette is up for pre-order at Saks.  I hate pre-orders!  Think it will sell out?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 18, 2018)

I don’t think it will sell out right away. (Unless they have only a few pieces!)


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 19, 2018)

boschicka said:


> The anniversary palette is up for pre-order at Saks.  I hate pre-orders!  Think it will sell out?



This is so pretty. I was looking online last week at the Save the Forest palette. I haven't had a chance to go Nordies to swatch it. I could probably dupe the colors with what I have but I'm sure I that won't stop it from coming home with me.

I have the 15 yr anniversary palette with 3 e/s that I love. Actually I love most of their e/s and blushes. I noticed the elephant blush they made permanent is a bit different than the limited edition one from either 2012 or 2013. The elephant on mine isn't shimmery.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 25, 2018)

shadowaddict said:


> This is so pretty. I was looking online last week at the Save the Forest palette. I haven't had a chance to go Nordies to swatch it. I could probably dupe the colors with what I have but I'm sure I that won't stop it from coming home with me.
> 
> I have the 15 yr anniversary palette with 3 e/s that I love. Actually I love most of their e/s and blushes. I noticed the elephant blush they made permanent is a bit different than the limited edition one from either 2012 or 2013. The elephant on mine isn't shimmery.



Ah, I thought the blushes in their palettes are unique and these anniversary blushes are their normal range of colors but with the added animal embossing.
I also don't know what I'm talking about 90% of the time.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 29, 2018)

boschicka said:


> The anniversary palette is up for pre-order at Saks.  I hate pre-orders!  Think it will sell out?



Well, it's currently sold out, but I'm hoping it will be restocked or available at other vendors.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 2, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Well, it's currently sold out, but I'm hoping it will be restocked or available at other vendors.



NM has the palette in their beauty event brochure.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 2, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> NM has the palette in their beauty event brochure.



Fantastic news!  It's finally up for preorder on the Chantecaille site too, but I think I'd rather wait for a store where I can earn cash back.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 20, 2018)

My 20 Yr Anniversary Palette arrived today!  Haven't swatched it yet, but it looks so soft and pretty.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 23, 2018)

boschicka said:


> My 20 Yr Anniversary Palette arrived today!  Haven't swatched it yet, but it looks so soft and pretty.



Details, please!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 25, 2018)

@beautyholics.swatches on Instagram: “Chantecaille 20 Year Anniversary palette [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=chantecaille]#chantecaille #chantecaille 20years #chantecaille spring2018 #chantecaille 20thaniversarypallette”[/url]


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 21, 2018)

My 20th anniversary pallet arrived with a broken shadow. I’m so bummed. I hate dealing with returns...

It looks gorgeous though.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 21, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> My 20th anniversary pallet arrived with a broken shadow. I’m so bummed. I hate dealing with returns...
> 
> It looks gorgeous though.



I hate when that happens.  I've been curious about that palette.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 23, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I hate when that happens.  I've been curious about that palette.



A replacement is on the way... hope it survives shipping! The shadows are beautiful in the pan. They are not making me send back the damaged palette so I’ll try to take some swatches after work if the sun is out.


----------



## Erena (Apr 20, 2018)

Got this baby in hand. <3


----------



## awickedshape (May 11, 2018)

@allbeautylaunch on Instagram: “@chantecaille Summer Collection is now available at chantecaille.com & [MENTION=46714]Bar[/MENTION]neysny  Thanks for the tag @this_is_forty_ & [MENTION=95537]butterfly0901[/MENTION]…”


----------



## Alysse011 (May 18, 2018)

I’m dying to get my hands on the summer bronzer, La Sirena. It looks so delightful! 




I’m hoping it comes to Nordies or Neimans soon.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 5, 2018)

Camellia on Instagram: “Chantecaille La Sirena Bronzer/Highlighter Duo is part of the Chantecaille Summer in Positano 2018 CollectionI love the finely milled…”

Camellia on Instagram: “Have you seen the new Chantecaille Summer Positano Makeup Collection yet? This beautiful Luminescent Eye shade in Mare is part of the…”

Camellia on Instagram: “I have the swatches of the three beautiful Chantecaille Summer in Positano 2018 lipsticksI have swatches from the top of: LycheePapaya…”


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 4, 2018)

Ree on Instagram: “Limited edition Moonlit Perle Glow Powder from [MENTION=64221]chan[/MENTION]tecaille for Holiday 2018  [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=bblogger]#bblogger #chantecaille  #holiday2018…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2018)

Sylvia on Instagram: “Previewed [MENTION=64221]chan[/MENTION]tecaille Fall 2018 Collection this afternoon!  2 new products added to their makeup line:  Lip Veil - a lightweight, creamy…”


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 31, 2019)

Has anybody seen or heard anything about the Polar Ice collection? The palette looks pretty... but is there an overspray or is it glittery? And the lipsticks look sparkly... and the nail color looks interesting in the bottle


----------



## boschicka (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 23, 2019)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 66110


This looks very pretty!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 23, 2019)

I saw some bronzers on Bloomingdale's site yesterday that looked quite dark. Very surprising. I have a feeling they are just dark in the pan though. I wonder the name of the collection.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 25, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Has anybody seen or heard anything about the Polar Ice collection? The palette looks pretty... but is there an overspray or is it glittery? And the lipsticks look sparkly... and the nail color looks interesting in the bottle


I was surprised at the great reviews the lipsticks got. No glittery feeling on the lips and super pretty according to everything I've seen. I just managed to score a Carnelian at Barneys online so will see for myself!  Chante also told me in online chat that they will be coming out with more shades in this formula in the fall.


----------



## elegant-one (May 25, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> This looks very pretty!



It is just gorgeous on! I bought 2 I love it on so much.


----------



## elegant-one (May 25, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I was surprised at the great reviews the lipsticks got. No glittery feeling on the lips and super pretty according to everything I've seen. I just managed to score a Carnelian at Barneys online so will see for myself!  Chante also told me in online chat that they will be coming out with more shades in this formula in the fall.


They sound nice. Are there swatches?


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 25, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> It is just gorgeous on! I bought 2 I love it on so much.



Skin twins. I got it too and I am thinking of a BU.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 25, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> They sound nice. Are there swatches?



The only ones I've seen are these:

chantecaille carnelian - Google Search

chantecaille carnelian - Google Search


Did you get Tourmaline too? I must confess I thought the whole collection looked extremely tacky from promo pics, but I should have known better.

Edit: Oh, you were talking about the powder from the other collection! Never mind on the Tourmaline question.


----------



## elegant-one (May 25, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Skin twins. I got it too and I am thinking of a BU.



I thought of you when I put it on the first time  I'm happy you got it. It's lovely for our skin tone.


----------



## elegant-one (May 25, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> The only ones I've seen are these:
> 
> chantecaille carnelian - Google Search
> 
> ...


That is really a pretty shade. I thought they would look too shimmery.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 25, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw some bronzers on Bloomingdale's site yesterday that looked quite dark. Very surprising. I have a feeling they are just dark in the pan though. I wonder the name of the collection.



Oh I tried that darker bronzer and it seemed quite dark and cool. Almost like contour. I was only using a cotton pad though. May try it with a brush next time. I did end up getting that bird highlighter. It works for me surprisingly. I thought might be too light and icy cool but it wasn't.  I was shocked by how tinyl it was. I know I will never use it up but still.  I love the design on the packaging and the powder itself. It should have been larger just to celebrate the artistry.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 25, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I tried that darker bronzer and it seemed quite dark and cool. Almost like contour. I was only using a cotton pad though. May try it with a brush next time. I did end up getting that bird highlighter. It works for me surprisingly. I thought might be too light and icy cool but it wasn't.  I was shocked by how tinyl it was. I know I will never use it up but still.  I love the design on the packaging and the powder itself. It should have been larger just to celebrate the artistry.


It is certainly a very tiny compact, but it is very firmly pressed and will probably last forever. Enjoy.


----------



## DIMA (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm a fan of Hydra Chics.


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 12, 2019)

I have never bought anything Chantecaille (not available here as far as I know) but fall 2019 looks gorgeous!



great pictures on this blog








						Beauty News : Chantecaille Nouveautés Automne 2019 !
					

Découvrez les nouveautés maquillage de la sublime marque franco-americaine Chantecaille !




					www.kleo-beaute.com
				




ETA: some swatches



I'll stop now. I'm obsessed!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 12, 2019)

Fantastic. I hope there will be blushes too.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2019)

The shadows are on their website now.


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 13, 2019)

boschicka said:


> The shadows are on their website now.


Only US shipping  Hoping for good swatches soon! 

I saw this on Instagram and that doesn't look that spectacular but I don't know if they are all swatches of the eyeshadows or not


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 25, 2019)

I stopped by the local Neiman’s to check out the new shadows. They are very sparkly. I definitely have to wear with a primer or there will be glitter everywhere. They also had the new cheek tint which looked like a very natural flush.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 25, 2019)

New Chantecaille foundation!









						Foundations and Concealers | Chantecaille
					

Discover our makeup foundation collections including Just Skin and Future Skin that ease the appearance of imperfections for a naturally flawless finish. Find the right shade and finish for you. Our skincare foundation doubles as both skincare and makeup. Our signature Chantecaille gel...




					chantecaille.com


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> New Chantecaille foundation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every company seems to be on the stick foundation trip these days...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 26, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Every company seems to be on the stick foundation trip these days...



I'm wondering if the Chante might have more slip due to the dimethicone.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I'm wondering if the Chante might have more slip due to the dimethicone.



I am interested in reviews. For now, I am sticking to Westman Atelier.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 26, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am interested in reviews. For now, I am sticking to Westman Atelier.



In terms of my rosacea I prefer that this one doesn’t contain alcohol so I will definitely try it but probably not until it gets to other retailers. Will let you know what I think.


----------



## patentg33k (Sep 27, 2019)

I've seen this on Neiman's website. I do a lot of travel so I'm interested in this. I'll post thoughts if they have it at my local store.



 Winthrop44
 are you still liking the WA stick? That's the other one in my sights.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 27, 2019)

patentg33k said:


> I've seen this on Neiman's website. I do a lot of travel so I'm interested in this. I'll post thoughts if they have it at my local store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do like the WA but I feel like it drags a bit more on my skin than it looks like it would when you watch Gucci apply it on her face in videos. I'm a little jealous of how it seems to glide over her skin, lol. That said I have not tried it more recently since I've been drinking water like crazy and that may make all the difference. It looks better after a little time passes and it kind of melds with the skin vs when you first apply, but with any foundation these days I tend to just use it sparingly where needed so that's not really a big issue for me. 

I have a $25 thingie to use on Bloomingdales so I'll probably wait till they get the Chante. Would love to hear your thoughts. In FS (before they reformulated to include ingredients my skin doesn't tolerate)  I mixed Porcelain + Alabaster and in Just Skin Alabaster is a good match for me. I'm debating between 0C, 0W and 1. I don't want too cool or too warm but I'm wondering if 1 will be too dark.


----------



## patentg33k (Sep 27, 2019)

I don't know if you saw these swatches from The Beauty Professor--she has #1 here.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 27, 2019)

patentg33k said:


> I don't know if you saw these swatches from The Beauty Professor--she has #1 here.
> View attachment 66658


Oh thanks so much. No I hadn't seen those! #1 sure isn't looking too dark there, is it?!


----------



## patentg33k (Sep 27, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Oh thanks so much. No I hadn't seen those! #1 sure isn't looking too dark there, is it?!


It is not looking very dark at all--and it seems pinkish.  I called my local Neimans and I'm hoping to run up there tomorrow. I don't think I'll be brave enough to take pics (they're not a super friendly one), but I'll let you know. Which Mac shade are you?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 27, 2019)

patentg33k said:


> It is not looking very dark at all--and it seems pinkish.  I called my local Neimans and I'm hoping to run up there tomorrow. I don't think I'll be brave enough to take pics (they're not a super friendly one), but I'll let you know. Which Mac shade are you?



Ohhhh...exciting! Wish I had a store that carried Chantecaille but in my area I have to travel over an hour just for a Chanel counter! LOL I’m nc10-15 but more neutral. I’m generally one shade lighter than you in many foundations you’ve reviewed in the past. And yep, that #1 is looking very cool. It doesn’t look that way on the Chantecaille web site though. I think their web site swatches are really very good for Future Skin and Just Skin but the ones for Real Skin all look so dark to me. Confusing. Have fun if you get to a counter tomorrow!


----------



## patentg33k (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi there I just left the Chantecaille counter. Here are the swatches that I made at the counter. The foundation does seem to have quite a bit of slip to it. The bullet is really small. I feel like you would probably do OK with 0W Which seems to me more like an NC 10 to NC 15.

backstory: I wanted a non-liquid foundation for travel/ carryon. I ended up buying the Armani balm foundation instead of this. It just looked really good on my skin. the Chantecaille is creamy and really very emollient.  As a brand I know and trust Armani more and I need to leave later this week on a trip so I kind of freaked out and just grabbed the GA. I hope you find this swatch helpful. The lighting is not the best here.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 29, 2019)

patentg33k said:


> Hi there I just left the Chantecaille counter. Here are the swatches that I made at the counter. The foundation does seem to have quite a bit of slip to it. The bullet is really small. I feel like you would probably do OK with 0W Which seems to me more like an NC 10 to NC 15.
> 
> backstory: I wanted a non-liquid foundation for travel/ carryon. I ended up buying the Armani balm foundation instead of this. It just looked really good on my skin and although the Chantecaille is creamy and really very emollient.  As a brand I know and trust Armani more and I need to leave later this week on a trip so I kind of freaked out and just decided. I hope you find this swatch helpful. The lighting is not the best here.



Thanks so much for the swatches and your thoughts! I was thinking the bullet looked really small in pictures too. Guess how big a problem that is depends how much you use/how pigmented it is. I do remember that back in the day when Real Skin was in compact form I rarely used it because even though it looked absolutely amazing on I’d go thru it in no time. It always comes down to the ingredients for me in the end because I have uber sensitive skin and can’t use anything with fragrance, essential oils and lots of other things.  Have you seen the Westman Atelier thread here? There are some videos in it you might find helpful as far as getting a better idea of that one. I’m wearing it over a more emollient moisturizer today and am liking it a lot. Actually my Future Skin seems to be fine over this moisturizer too which is really great. Enjoy your new foundation and your trip and thanks again!


----------



## patentg33k (Sep 29, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks so much for the swatches and your thoughts! I was thinking the bullet looked really small in pictures too. Guess how big a problem that is depends how much you use/how pigmented it is. I do remember that back in the day when Real Skin was in compact form I rarely used it because even though it looked absolutely amazing on I’d go thru it in no time. It always comes down to the ingredients for me in the end because I have uber sensitive skin and can’t use anything with fragrance, essential oils and lots of other things.  Have you seen the Westman Atelier thread here? There are some videos in it you might find helpful as far as getting a better idea of that one. I’m wearing it over a more emollient moisturizer today and am liking it a lot. Actually my Future Skin seems to be fine over this moisturizer too which is really great. Enjoy your new foundation and your trip and thanks again!



I'm not one who does a lot of price per ounce measuring. Honestly, I think a well-formulated small product is fine by me. But this Chantecaille bullet seems _unusually _small. And it's _*not *_KA SSE type of pigmentation (the OW swatches are my arm are swiped 2-3x's.)

When I got home, I checked to see that Chantecaille's is .14 ounces where most stick foundations are around .3 ounces per tube. Honestly, I'm not sure this would give me more than a month or two. I'm just going off a general feeling.

Thanks for pointing out the WA thread! I'm really curious about it now. I've watched a few youtube reviews too which suggest its really one of the best in class. It really seems to plump up skin. Definitely thinking about getting it, particularly if I get to NYC any time over the next few months.

I'm so happy that you found this moisturizer! Which one is it, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 29, 2019)

patentg33k said:


> I'm not one who does a lot of price per ounce measuring. Honestly, I think a well-formulated small product is fine by me. But this Chantecaille bullet seems _unusually _small. And it's _*not *_KA SSE type of pigmentation (the OW swatches are my arm are swiped 2-3x's.)
> 
> When I got home, I checked to see that Chantecaille's is .14 ounces where most stick foundations are around .3 ounces per tube. Honestly, I'm not sure this would give me more than a month or two. I'm just going off a general feeling.
> 
> ...



It’s just the reformulated Drunk Elephant Lala Retro. I used the original one for a long time but always felt like it absorbed too well, leaving the top layer of my skin wanting. I know that sounds bizarre. Once they added ceramides it seems to provide more of a barrier on my skin. I don’t mean that it noticeably sits unabsorbed on the top of my skin, just that it seems more plush, nourishing and almost protective. I may be crazy but I also felt like the original Lala pulled things I applied on top of it into my skin like crazy, which was great in the case of actives, but not so great when it made foundations and sunscreens I could previously use burn. Anyway, I have dry skin and much prefer the new formula with ceramides to the original, but I have read reviews by people with oily skin who preferred the original formula like this one:









						Drunk Elephant | Lala Retro Whipped Moisturizer with Ceramides: Review
					

Drunk Elephant | Lala Retro Whipped Moisturizer with Ceramides: Review




					www.thehappysloths.com
				




Definitely post if you try any of the WA products!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 2, 2019)

patentg33k
 FWIW after seeing those pics yesterday on MUA I wrote to Chantecaille re the ridiculously small size of this product and this was their response:

"I understand that the Real Skin + Eye & Face Stick is smaller than most other stick products, however a little bit does go a long way and the formula itself is meant more as spot coverage or on the go application, quick touch up, etc. rather than as a daily, all over foundation product.   "

I could *maybe* understand that if it was super pigmented but for a sheer product? I did read elsewhere, on their Instagram maybe, that it "pairs perfectly with Future Skin", and today they posted about pairing it with Just Skin TM, so I guess they really don't intend it to be used all over. Needless to say it's a pass for me too. I’ll just stick with my Future Skin, which I’m so happy I can use again.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 4, 2020)

I have my eyes on the Hummingbird blur powder. Did anybody test it?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Winthrop44 (May 4, 2020)

Summer collection looks very pretty.


https://chantecaille.com/collections/summer-2020


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2020)

Those cheek duos look lovely! Thanks


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 4, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> Those cheek duos look lovely! Thanks



They really do, although I don’t love the $84 price tag.


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> They really do, although I don’t love the $84 price tag.


Yeah,  that is a bit too much....unless I see that they are gorgeous lol


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 6, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> Yeah,  that is a bit too much....unless I see that they are gorgeous lol



I like the peachy one.


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I like the peachy one.


Yes, I really like that one too. I would love to see some good swatches.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 7, 2020)

Me third on the peachy one!


----------



## elegant-one (May 7, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> Me third on the peachy one!


It looks really lovely in the swatches and on the model on their site.


----------



## elegant-one (May 7, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> Yeah,  that is a bit too much....unless I see that they are gorgeous lol


 Just going to eat my words above lol. If anybody sees them for sale anywhere else, let me know.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 8, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> Just going to eat my words above lol. If anybody sees them for sale anywhere else, let me know.



I need to love the packaging too, though I am not quite sure about this one.


----------



## elegant-one (May 8, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I need to love the packaging too, though I am not quite sure about this one.


Yes, I absolutely agree with you on that.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 11, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I absolutely agree with you on that.



Did you get any of the Hummingbird quads? I was hoping for Westman Atelier to launch her eyeshadows, but as Gucci did not mention them anymore, I might be tempted to get the warm quad.


----------



## elegant-one (May 11, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did you get any of the Hummingbird quads? I was hoping for Westman Atelier to launch her eyeshadows, but as Gucci did not mention them anymore, I might be tempted to get the warm quad.


No I didn't. Did you?


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 12, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> No I didn't. Did you?



It's in my basket. I just need to hit submit. I got the blur powder from this collection a while a go and I love it. I use it over the Westman Atelier foundation. It is very subtle and natural.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 12, 2020)

I ordered the warm quad. elegant-one made me buy it.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 22, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> No I didn't. Did you?



I finally received the warm Hummingbird quad. Shipping can take ages with Covid-19!

The quad is beautiful and it is easy to create a natural look, especially for blue eyes. I like the top row best. 

Elegant-one, if you can still get your hands on it, go for it.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 12, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I really like that one too. I would love to see some good swatches.



I ordered the coral one today.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 5, 2020)

Has anybody heard about the Fall collection? I tried to search in IG, but didn't find anything, but my IG skills are limited.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 6, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I ordered the warm quad. elegant-one made me buy it.


 So sorry I missed all of your posts! I need to get the warm Hummingbird quad then. I got the coral blush and its so pretty on. Thanks!!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 6, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> So sorry I missed all of your posts! I need to get the warm Hummingbird quad then. I got the coral blush and its so pretty on. Thanks!!!



The coral blush really feels like summer on the cheeks. I love it. And while it is pigmented, it is easy to blend out. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Hummingbird quad. It's my go to palette.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 25, 2020)

The trio of the Safari Chic collection looks awesome. I really like the earthy tones. I will get it as soon as it is available in Europe.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 29, 2020)

I received the Safari collection palette yesterday!! It’s beautiful. The shades are the smooth and apply so nicely. Definitely recommend!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 30, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> I received the Safari collection palette yesterday!! It’s beautiful. The shades are the smooth and apply so nicely. Definitely recommend!!



Mine will arrive on Monday. It was supposed to be here by Saturday, but I missed the delivery guy.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 30, 2020)

I ordered some of the fall items including the palette too. My palette should (fingers crossed) be here tomorrow but my earlier order seems to have been lost by FedEx.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 1, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> I ordered some of the fall items including the palette too. My palette should (fingers crossed) be here tomorrow but my earlier order seems to have been lost by FedEx.


Hope you love it!

If anyone has the 20th anniversary palette, two of the 3 shades in the safari palette are the same.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 1, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> Hope you love it!
> 
> If anyone has the 20th anniversary palette, two of the 3 shades in the safari palette are the same.



I’ve been out of the Chantecaille loop for awhile but just looked at pictures of the anniversary one. Yikes!  Is the gold the highlight from either of the blush duos?


----------



## peanut (Sep 1, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> I’ve been out of the Chantecaille loop for awhile but just looked at pictures of the anniversary one. Yikes!  Is the gold the highlight from either of the blush duos?


I just checked and no. The highlights from the blush duos are different tones and have much more shimmer. But I was shocked that Safari indeed appears to have two shades from the Anniversary palette. I haven't swatched them yet, but visually they're identical. Only the copper shade is new in Safari.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

I really enjoy the new Safari palette. It's a perfect transition into Fall without being too dark.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 29, 2021)

I got the Flower Power blush and it is really pretty. It is only lightly pigmented, though I am not sure how it will show up on darker skin tones, but on fair to medium skin, it give the most wonderful glow. If you like Westman's Peau de Peche, it is very similar on my skin.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 29, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> I got the Flower Power blush and it is really pretty. It is only lightly pigmented, though I am not sure how it will show up on darker skin tones, but on fair to medium skin, it give the most wonderful glow. If you like Westman's Peau de Peche, it is very similar on my skin.



The blush looks very pretty. I finally ordered the blur powder.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 4, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> The blush looks very pretty. I finally ordered the blur powder.


I also ordered the blur powder as I will be hitting pan on the one from last year. It really lasts a long time as it is so firmly pressed. I like the new packing, but last year's was prettier. 

How do you like the powder?


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 4, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> I also ordered the blur powder as I will be hitting pan on the one from last year. It really lasts a long time as it is so firmly pressed. I like the new packing, but last year's was prettier.
> 
> How do you like the powder?


Hasn’t shipped yet. I got an email today saying they planned to ship 5/3 but had delays and will ship later this week, 5/7 at the latest. Looking forward to getting it!  I agree on the packaging but oh well.


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> I also ordered the blur powder as I will be hitting pan on the one from last year. It really lasts a long time as it is so firmly pressed. I like the new packing, but last year's was prettier.
> 
> How do you like the powder?


I just ordered the blush. It looks very natural and soft glowy in the swatches/videos I've seen.

I bought the New Gucci Mat Naturel face powder in 02 and it is DIVINE on our skin tone  Flawless skin finish.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 6, 2021)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered the blush. It looks very natural and soft glowy in the swatches/videos I've seen.
> 
> I bought the New Gucci Mat Naturel face powder in 02 and it is DIVINE on our skin tone  Flawless skin finish.


I think the Chante will be a bit warm/dark for me but I'm all about the ingredients and lack of fragrance in it.  Really hoping when they make it perm (which they are doing) they will offer more shades on both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> I think the Chante will be a bit warm/dark for me but I'm all about the ingredients and lack of fragrance in it.  Really hoping when they make it perm (which they are doing) they will offer more shades on both ends of the spectrum.


Well, that is good for me to know. The shade is what made me hesitant to order. Did you get the buffer brush?


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 6, 2021)

elegant-one said:


> Well, that is good for me to know. The shade is what made me hesitant to order. Did you get the buffer brush?


I just ordered the little brush today. Will let you know how the shade is when I get it but I intend to use it lightly enough that I think it will work.


----------



## elegant-one (May 7, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> I just ordered the little brush today. Will let you know how the shade is when I get it but I intend to use it lightly enough that I think it will work.


I just ordered the smaller buffer brush.


----------



## elegant-one (May 11, 2021)

Received the blush today. I adore the packaging! The blush is a very very pretty pale pinkish rose glow! I really love it on.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 11, 2021)

elegant-one said:


> Received the blush today. I adore the packaging! The blush is a very very pretty pale pinkish rose glow! I really love it on.


The packaging is fun and different!  I think the Blur powder will be fine on me as it blends right into my arm and I intend to use it lightly just across my cheeks.


----------



## elegant-one (May 11, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> The packaging is fun and different!  I think the Blur powder will be fine on me as it blends right into my arm and I intend to use it lightly just across my cheeks.


Good to know. Let me know when you give it a face test. It just sold out in Fair again. It is really fun cute packaging.


----------



## Adelina13 (May 27, 2021)

I love it


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 28, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> The packaging is fun and different!  I think the Blur powder will be fine on me as it blends right into my arm and I intend to use it lightly just across my cheeks.


How are you finding the medium/dark blur powder? I can only find the darker color on-line and I'm curious if it's very dark.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 28, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> How are you finding the medium/dark blur powder? I can only find the darker color on-line and I'm curious if it's very dark.



The fair version sold out everywhere so quickly. I found the fair one to be on the darker sided already... I wouldn't be surprised to see an even lighter version and maybe a darker version the future.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 29, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> How are you finding the medium/dark blur powder? I can only find the darker color on-line and I'm curious if it's very dark.


I purchased the lighter one and agree with 

 Mac-Guy
.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 29, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> The fair version sold out everywhere so quickly. I found the fair one to be on the darker sided already... I wouldn't be surprised to see an even lighter version and maybe a darker version the future.


Thank you!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm eagerly waiting for infos on the Fall collection. I only bought Chantecaile and Westman Atelier eyeshadows in the past two years, which means that all of these palettes got a lot of love. I'm hoping for a eye quartet or trio.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 2, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> I'm eagerly waiting for infos on the Fall collection. I only bought Chantecaile and Westman Atelier eyeshadows in the past two years, which means that all of these palettes got a lot of love. I'm hoping for a eye quartet or trio.


There’s new Fall shades up on the website!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 2, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> There’s new Fall shades up on the website!



Thank you so much. I like both shades, but I will probably only buy the bronze one.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 4, 2021)

I agree they are beautiful. The bronze is more wearable for me.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 8, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> I agree they are beautiful. The bronze is more wearable for me.



My plan is only to buy the bronze one. I hope I can resist as I won't use the green one much... It really reminds me of the good old days where I bought entire MAC collections including back ups.


----------



## jusd'orange (Sep 23, 2021)

I love its compact.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 3, 2021)

The holidays collection looks "pearly". LOL. I might get the eye shadow and the highlighter. I will certainly skip the blush. The highlighter is really expensive. I want to see swatches first as it might be too cool and frosty.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 14, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> The holidays collection looks "pearly". LOL. I might get the eye shadow and the highlighter. I will certainly skip the blush. The highlighter is really expensive. I want to see swatches first as it might be too cool and frosty.



I think I will skip this collection all together. I adore the packaging, but the highlighter seems to be very white and the eye shadow too pink. They are certainly nice items, but really more for a holiday look rather than every day. I'm still thinking about it, though I am certainly better off with the Westman Atelier Gift Edition.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 16, 2022)

Chantecaille Giraffe collection for Spring 2022. I might get the quad...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 11, 2022)

Looks very pretty! Tell us your thoughts if you get it.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 22, 2022)

JerseyGirl said:


> Looks very pretty! Tell us your thoughts if you get it.



It is a really wearable quad, especially the two brown shades are so easy to blend. The white shade is quite sparkly, but also a buttery formula similar to the previous quads. I actually like to apply the white shade first and then go over it with the lighter brown. It gives a very subtle shimmer effect that is not too much in your face. The brown shades are really neutral, not too warm more too cold.  I use the Next Generation primer and the shades do not crease on me.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 23, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> It is a really wearable quad, especially the two brown shades are so easy to blend. The white shade is quite sparkly, but also a buttery formula similar to the previous quads. I actually like to apply the white shade first and then go over it with the lighter brown. It gives a very subtle shimmer effect that is not too much in your face. The brown shades are really neutral, not too warm more too cold.  I use the Next Generation primer and the shades do not crease on me.


Do you pat the white on with your finger to avoid fallout or ???


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 9, 2022)

Winthrop44 said:


> Do you pat the white on with your finger to avoid fallout or ???



Sorry for the late reply. I actually use a brush. For a light effect, you don't need much, so there is little to no fall out.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 10, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I actually use a brush. For a light effect, you don't need much, so there is little to no fall out.


Wow. I will have to try it.  Thanks. Did you see Gucci is having a Zoom tomorrow 3/11 about a new launch of some sort? Edit: I didn't attend but the product is a brow pencil.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 3, 2022)

Winthrop44 said:


> Wow. I will have to try it.  Thanks. Did you see Gucci is having a Zoom tomorrow 3/11 about a new launch of some sort? Edit: I didn't attend but the product is a brow pencil.



I will get the lightest one once I finish my Hourglass pencil. I have the Platinum blonde one and it is a very good match.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 8, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> I will get the lightest one once I finish my Hourglass pencil. I have the Platinum blonde one and it is a very good match.


I don’t have an exact match … I’m kind of between Clay and Bark…but I love the pencil! It’s very natural looking and the spoolie is fantastic. Because you pull it out and it’s on a thin stem you have so much more control than with one that’s attached to the end of a pencil. As usual the packaging is very nice too.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 13, 2022)

Winthrop44 said:


> I don’t have an exact match … I’m kind of between Clay and Bark…but I love the pencil! It’s very natural looking and the spoolie is fantastic. Because you pull it out and it’s on a thin stem you have so much more control than with one that’s attached to the end of a pencil. As usual the packaging is very nice too.



Oooooh, you are always in between shades. Are they pulling too warm or cool? Or is it too dark or too light?  I think I'll go with the lightest one, but you made me rethink....


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 14, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> Oooooh, you are always in between shades. Are they pulling too warm or cool? Or is it too dark or too light?  I think I'll go with the lightest one, but you made me rethink....


Clay is about the right depth but a little too warm for me. I really need an Ash color. You can play a lot with how deep you make the color look by applying lightly and using the spoolie to diffuse the color. I may still try Stone myself since it's the only one I keep hearing is cool. Maybe I can mix Clay with Stone like I saw someone on IG do. I did eventually find an exact match in the foundation once she came out with N, but that alcohol makes it a no-go for my rosacea. I hope she'll do an Ash for brows down the line but in any case it's a great pencil imo. Hope you think so too if you try it!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 27, 2022)

Winthrop44 said:


> Clay is about the right depth but a little too warm for me. I really need an Ash color. You can play a lot with how deep you make the color look by applying lightly and using the spoolie to diffuse the color. I may still try Stone myself since it's the only one I keep hearing is cool. Maybe I can mix Clay with Stone like I saw someone on IG do. I did eventually find an exact match in the foundation once she came out with N, but that alcohol makes it a no-go for my rosacea. I hope she'll do an Ash for brows down the line but in any case it's a great pencil imo. Hope you think so too if you try it!



Please report back if you get stone.

I got Stone and it is warmer than my Platinum Blonde from Hourglass. I like Stone, but I equally like the Hourglass version. I think with each new product, it takes some time to get used to it, especially when it comes to eyebrows. The Westman Atelier is definitely easy to blend, but that is probably true for all WA products.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 28, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> Please report back if you get stone.
> 
> I got Stone and it is warmer than my Platinum Blonde from Hourglass. I like Stone, but I equally like the Hourglass version. I think with each new product, it takes some time to get used to it, especially when it comes to eyebrows. The Westman Atelier is definitely easy to blend, but that is probably true for all WA products.


I did get Stone and against my skin tone at least it's less cool than Clay and not as light as I expected.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 3, 2022)

Winthrop44 said:


> I did get Stone and against my skin tone at least it's less cool than Clay and not as light as I expected.



Is Stone a better match for you?


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 3, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> Is Stone a better match for you?


Nope. If I have to use one I’d pick Clay for myself, but will probably play around with mixing.


----------

